# Top 3 spoons



## BrookTrout2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just wondering if you could help a big lake rookie out by telling me what your top 3 go to spoons are.

Thanks. . .


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

blue dolphin
green dolphin
NBK


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Definately the dolphins. 

Blue Dolphin 
Green Dolphin
and something purple. Purple seems to be me go to color on a slow day.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

You can also look here for some ideas.------>http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=423750


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Stinger UV


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Casey Gibson (Apr 20, 2009)

Green dolphin UV 
Blue dolphin UV
Mixed veggies UV


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Casey Gibson said:


> Green dolphin UV
> Blue dolphin UV
> Mixed veggies UV
> 
> ...


Them fish don't have a chance with that set up!!!!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Where do you find these uv spoons. I've been to Gander and have only seen a couple uv spoons but not in the blue/green dolphins


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

1. Ducks Dolphin
2. Glow Bloody nose
3. Green dolphin/ Modified Green Dolphin. 
If you can't catch fish with those spoons, your in the wrong spot!


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

bassman00 said:


> Where do you find these uv spoons. I've been to Gander and have only seen a couple uv spoons but not in the blue/green dolphins
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Jays in clare, insta launch in manistee, chucks in ludington, the outdoorsman in jenison, fish on in nunica. I know more if you need some stores.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

manistee water melon 
blueberry muffin 
wonder bread 

from link


http://bigpapasportfishing.com/ss_spoons_all.htm


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

For Erie bows:
1. Jerry Lee
2. Rainbow trout
3. Kevorkian

All copper back!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## nateracer06 (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Anything Moonshine
2. Green dolphin
3. U.M. Froggie


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

I won't waste your time and say Dolphins because obviously everyone else has posted about them. You can never go wrong with these 3 as well...

Monkey Puke
Greasy Chicken Wing
Wonderbread


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

mattmishler said:


> Jays in clare, insta launch in manistee, chucks in ludington, the outdoorsman in jenison, fish on in nunica. I know more if you need some stores.


Anywhere I could get these around Hartland/Fenton area or in Traverse City? Bass Pro or Gander?


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Gander has them, i know MC in Cadillac has all of them too.


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

not one Yellowtail fan?


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

Chasing Steelies on the east side

orange crush
nuked veggies
ludington watermelon


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

green monkey puke blank taped in green glow NBK has been the best spoon on my boat last 2 years, hands down. 2nd is Northern King Purple Thunder with green glow tape, especially in mag. 

These 2 catch 2x as many fish as anything else, including any Moonshine, which I also like.

Those Stinger UV's are damn good too. Not as good as my tape jobs though.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

bassman00 said:


> Where do you find these uv spoons. I've been to Gander and have only seen a couple uv spoons but not in the blue/green dolphins
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Give Mike from Warrior Lures a call (231) 421-3372 they WILL get you hooked up

1. UV Mixed Veggies
2. UV Pshyco Perch
3. UV Salmon Candy

and they have more 


Just tell em' Decker sent ya


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

BryPaulD said:


> Give Mike from Warrior Lures a call (231) 421-3372 they WILL get you hooked up
> 
> 1. UV Mixed Veggies
> 2. UV Pshyco Perch
> ...


Big fan of the UV I see.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

bombcast said:


> green monkey puke blank taped in green glow NBK has been the best spoon on my boat last 2 years, hands down.


Sounds very interesting! Do you have a pic?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Big fan of the UV I see.


I have been running some UV spoons, so far they don't seem to be anything special or different. 

Some days I think spoon color really matters, other days I can't convince myself it makes any difference.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

1. Flounder pounder
2. Flounder pounder
3. any other MS spoon
4. Bloody nose

and of course swap all the trebles out with singles, siwash or similar


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody got pictures?


----------



## Bradley Francis (Jul 22, 2012)

My son and I are getting back into salmon fishing and was wondering where I can buy the herring for the cut bait rigs and what size/color flasher to use. Also how far back do I tie the rig from the flasher. Thanks


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

NBK
Modified Green Dolphin
UV Capt. Gary's (pictured)


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Holographic Blue Dolphin in the stingray size has been my best spoon the last two years.


----------

